# Kendall Jenner - the Michael Kors Collection Fall 2017 fashion show at Spring Studios in New York City 02/15/ 2017 (11x)



## pool21 (15 Feb. 2017)




----------



## ass20 (15 Feb. 2017)

Thanks so much for Kendall


----------



## Hollywoodsbest (16 Feb. 2017)

Not liking the hair but love Kendall thanks


----------



## stuftuf (16 Feb. 2017)

rictig züchtig


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

Thanks for kendall


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2017)

danke schön fürs Teilen


----------

